# models for Vostroyan conversions from Vitrix



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Vitrix have just started taking pre-orders for their new Napoleon's Old Guard Grenadiers, which (with a little conversion work) look a lot like Vostroyan Firstborn, and as dirt-cheap, high-quality, multipart plastics, you'd be mad not to give it a go.

http://www.victrixlimited.com/news-52-30th-January-Napoleons-Old-Guard-Grenadiers-is-ready-for-preorder


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice find. Ty sir.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

never mind firstborn, I want them for my napoleonics, not to convert to the most hated guard regiment ever created by GW


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

can't say i'm a fan of the Vostoryans either. but nerdy internet types tend to respond better to something they've heard before. if i'd have just said 'these are some cool model that, with a little converstion work, would make a cool army', people would likely have just skipped over it without reading.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

they make a cool army without conversion, they make Napoleons army :biggrin:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> they make a cool army without conversion, they make Napoleons army :biggrin:


I knew you were a keen BFG player Stella, I didn't realize you got into historical wargaming as well. Perhaps you can show us some of your models or explain how the games you play work, not here mind you but in the other systems forum. I for one would be interested. I've never particularly fancied playing historical wargames, but that's always been because a lot of the lead miniatures you use to play them look so old that they could have actually been around when Napoleon was, but these new plastic miniatures look really good.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

tu_shan82 said:


> I knew you were a keen BFG player Stella, I didn't realize you got into historical wargaming as well. Perhaps you can show us some of your models or explain how the games you play work


historical wargaming is my main type of gaming these days, mostly WWII, but I hope to get into napoleonics now that I found a good looking system, and English and american civil war, and probably war of the roses at some point.

its just getting the money for it all, but I'll definitely go into it more when I have the time and the models.


----------

